# Where to buy strings online in Canada?



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to Solo to buy 4 rather specific and different sets of strings. Came up to 55$ and then they charged me 16$ shipping. Is there anywhere with free shipping after you spend a certain amount?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Cosmo is free if you buy more than $100.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Amazon


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

@jbealsmusic from Next Gen is talking about manufacturing strings...

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/canadian-guitar-strings.227096/


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Strings and Beyond is a US company but they do free shipping to Canada on orders over $35 and occasionally have specials with free shipping regardless of order size. 
Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks gents.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

+1 for Strings&Beyond.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

another +1 for Strings & Beyond. As noted above, they regularly run a free shipping promo for to Canada for any size order so you don't have to make the $35 USD minimum (although that's very easy to do!) I usually wait for the 15% storewide discount promos and then order away to get the most bang for the CAD buck given current exchange rates...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

ProSpecStrings.com


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Hamstrung said:


> Strings and Beyond is a US company but they do free shipping to Canada on orders over $35 and occasionally have specials with free shipping regardless of order size.
> Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!





KoskineN said:


> +1 for Strings&Beyond.





DavidP said:


> another +1 for Strings & Beyond. As noted above, they regularly run a free shipping promo for to Canada for any size order so you don't have to make the $35 USD minimum (although that's very easy to do!) I usually wait for the 15% storewide discount promos and then order away to get the most bang for the CAD buck given current exchange rates...


So I'm +4 ? Have used them for a few years now. Very convenient to get a dozen packs of the strings I prefer (Elixir 10 and 11 gauge). And the odd try-em-and-see pack.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a thread on this on the AGF a few weeks ago and Strings & Beyond were suggested way beyond any others.


----------

